# Need a little fisher minute mount help from jeep plowers



## thomason_45 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey I have a fisher minute mount plow and i am puttin it on my jeep and i was wondering if you could measure the hole outlined in red in the pic on ur mounts and tell me an accurate diameter for it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## thomason_45 (Nov 28, 2005)

heresthe pic


----------



## thomason_45 (Nov 28, 2005)

oopz heres the pic


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

i'm guessing your fabing your own push plates, if so why don't you just measure the diameter of the pins on the head unit and make it a tiny bit bigger than that mesurement....?


----------



## thomason_45 (Nov 28, 2005)

*well...*

because i got a guy who can do this fancy stuff all on a computer if i give him a pic and 1 dimension he can determine all the dimenions of the thing and i can fab them to those dimensions... i got this pic from a guy i was gonna buy the mounts from but we didnt see eye to eye on the price


----------

